# first **** (pic)



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

enjoy that louisana criter


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

nice job, get rid of those egg eaters!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

spank, what part of LA are you from?


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

rapides parish


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

so how did you get him


----------

